
10 Web design trends you can expect to see in 2014 - ozh
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/12/29/10-web-design-trends-can-expect-see-2014/2/
======
herbig
Mostly the same predictions as her article for 2013. Also, don't hover your
mouse over an image while taking a screenshot.

